# RO creative/artistic people



## hartleybun (Oct 22, 2009)

is it just me or are there a lot of creative/ artistic bunny servants out there? im including myself in this


----------



## Stanza (Oct 22, 2009)

I consider myself an artist 

I play the flute and enjoy drawing, painting, ceramics and any other forms of art I get the chance to do!
I am hoping to take up glass blowing soon.

I'm sure there are lot's of creative people on this forum


----------



## irishlops (Oct 22, 2009)

I consider myself an artist in drawing and maybe some painting areas. 
I am a bad musican, but enjoy it 
Im a practicing drawing.
Im a good creative writer, but some stories i do are .

I think RO has TONS of creative people.


----------



## SablePoint (Oct 22, 2009)

I've been an artist since I was a kid!

Things I'm good in include:

Sculpting(esp. with polymer clay)
Animation(stop-motion, flip, computer 2D, still working on 3D though)
Random creations(like painted gourds, cicada skins, wire mesh, pine cones, ect.) - probably my most impressive work cause it's something not many people see, and it's probably my most favorite!
I'm still new on carvings. I would really like to improve on that skill.
I also like to draw and paint.

Other creative things I'm tallented in, is playing the keyboard - I haven't played it in a long time ever since mine broke. I have a "new" one, but it's been used and I don't like it as much as my old one. 

I also like making rabbit chew toys and cat toys. 
Little fur mice for cats and twig toys for bunnies. I don't make these often as they never come out good.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 22, 2009)

I know we have lots of creative members here. I am a quilter.


----------



## irishlops (Oct 22, 2009)

*Coniglio wrote: *


> I've been an artist since I was a kid!


LOL, I am a kid.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm a artist, though all mine are pencil drawings, I'm also a musician and can play keyboard and currently reherse with a band as a drummer.
Will post some more pics when I finish them but my current project is taking ages and slowing me down though it should look good when it's done.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm artistic too! I mostly do graphite, I do acrylic painting on 3d models(Breyers have been a good staple to work with) Ceremics. I am/was part of the National Art Honor Society in High school. Photography is my strongest suit- that's where my college degree is(Communication media Arts- Photography strong)  Horses were always my main focus but that was all before I got rabbits. 

Music- only if you're deafer than deaf. I can't really sing that well and I don't play an instrament.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 22, 2009)

*Blaze_Amita wrote: *


> (Communication media Arts- Photography strong)


Oh we need more pictures.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Oct 22, 2009)

yes well uhm. I'll get some online. My tones and texture assignment was the best ones. let me scan some of them in. they're black and whites but I LOVE em. three are up around the college- much to my embarresment.


----------



## Kohana (Oct 22, 2009)

I am an artist as well. I mostly do painting and pencil sketches, but I have been known to dabble a bit into modeling and things. I took piano for 9 years and am hoping to get a baby grand piano some day 

I actually went to school and completed my Bachelor of Fine Arts in New Media and now work at a video game company


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Oct 23, 2009)

okay, well I have to actually scan my black and whites in and that will take a bit of time. I'll look on my desktop tomorrow for some of them. I know i have some scanned in

Go here:
http://horse-home.webs.com/apps/photos/
and go into model's that's a majority of the hand painted models. I've got three to photo take tomorrow and upload. 
please no one yell at me for buying breyers just to repaint them. i've already been there and done that a number of times. Breyer's just make the best models to work with.


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 23, 2009)

wow - those are lovely looking horses i havent picked up a brush/pen/pencil since the children were born. not enough time i guess and too many sticky fingers into everything:X . i did start sewing and quilting tho'. along with tatting and crochet (occasional knitting) i found it easier to pick up and put down. both children are artistic -one's just finished and one's just starting gcse art - so we have sketchbooks etc everywhere. son is very good at calligraphy - a whole new ball game for me - so we have nibs and inks everywhere too.

i am intrigued by the gourd painting though. im going to check out availability here


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm only relatively creative/artistic... I'm a sewer and a quilter, both by hand and machine although I prefer to do things by hand. I write, I dabble in drawing although I'm hardly ever motivated to finish drawings out. I can almost barely play the violin, LOL. Photography is my big creative "thing", I'm all over that. One day I would like to turn it into a career, but for now it's just an expensive hobby, LOL. 

My wife on the other hand, does everything... Paints, draws, sings, dances, plays the drums, bass guitar, acoustic guitar, works with clay. She's also a decently good model.


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm a dabbler. I've done drama, sculpture, painting, drawing, music, collage, knitting, crocheting, sewing, weaving, photography... I sing too, but only for myself since I'm partially tone deaf. lol 

I come from a long line of fiber artists, and my mother-in-law is also a fiber artist and natural dye expert. 

Some of my friends affectionately call my kitchen "the lab". 

I really prefer the learning process more than the actual output of a project (except for knitting & crocheting). So I don't tend to stick to any one focus for long. My next project is to learn to hand spin wool. I'm thinking of getting an Angora goat (or two) down the line if I do enjoy it.


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 25, 2009)

sharlaelizabeth wrote:


> fiber artists.



am starting to see that description more and more. had never thought it applied to anything i did until recently. i was tatting at a girl guiding training day when one of the younger members passing by tried to work out what i was doing. 'some sort of fibre art' was their conclusion. nice to see the old skills being given a modern make over


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 25, 2009)

I've just started my art and design course at university, been living here for just over a month now! Going to be specialising in graphic design after Christmas and starting my degree next September. Thinking of studying graphic design but with a slant towards editorial, magazine and print design. 

Here is some of the stuff I've done since I've been here if anyone is interested:

Magazine Face
Bird sculpture that we had to draw for TWO WEEKS.
Photography of my bird
Gillian Wearing artists research (without writing)
Inspiration wall for 'Cardboard Catwalk'. A group project where we have to make a costume and do a performance based on two artists. Group work that I'm doing at the mo (we have the catwalk show on Thursday)
Initial dress and hat designs inspired by Kazimir Malevich
Typography sculpture, letter A made up of 4 different world alphabets (thai, arabic, russian, mayan)

I do a lot of sewing too which I'm sure quite a few people know as I often post things on here, here is my BurdaStyle page: http://www.burdastyle.com/profiles/pinksalamander



I used to be really into the performing stuff too. Went to a performing arts school for 7 years (including sixth form). I did tap dancing for ten years and modern for five. I always wanted and still do want to be a dancer but I'm just a bit too podgy for it  Studied drama at GCSE and got a B, we did a performance of Skriker for it which I loved, everyone said they adored it despite not having a clue what was about or what was happening, but then that play is a bit weird in the first place (for anyone not familiar its about a shapeshifting being called the Skriker who haunts two girls in a mental asylum, its all about trying to work out whether the 'Skriker' is in the girls head or a real 'fairy' thing. Very strange stuff).


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 25, 2009)

:welcome2 hello fran - have the bunnies moved up to uni with you? and what about that owl project - i rather liked him am going to have a browse thru your links


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 25, 2009)

No the bunnies have had to stay at home, I'm in shared halls here and pets aren't allowed  Hoping that next year I can have pets but still will probably only be able to bring up one bunny as they don't get along at all, also Lottie is very messy and not suited at all to being indoors so I am hoping to bring Archie up with me, depends how big my room is next year. I friend of mine is in her second year and has guinea pigs so its definitely possible.


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 25, 2009)

paws and fingers crossed that you can bring a bunny with you next year.


----------



## godzirra (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, i do nature photography, digital work and love making jewelry
my deviantart page
http://gogogodzirra.deviantart.com/


----------



## DeniseJP (Oct 25, 2009)

Draw & paint (prefer watercolors), did the 3D work with Breyer models (won a few GCs in my day) and did my own LSQ Breyer tack (I love doing that)and I write as a hobby - was published in a few horse magazines and books... just need to find a good rabbit outlet for my work!

Denise


----------



## trailsend (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, this is a great thread! There are many talented people here. I made soap from goatsmilk,and herbs, sew, knit, make jewelery. I also do woodworking with my partner, we made birdhouses, bathouses, decorative things... I'm wanting to learn candlemaking and a few other things too. Would love to be able to quilt! And I'd also like to learn how to spin my own wool....  Oh, and felt!


----------



## Pekoe (Oct 26, 2009)

I really enjoy drawing and creative writing. I don't know how good I am at either, but really I do them for myself anyways =P.


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 26, 2009)

wish i could multi quote those breyer models look great - havent seen them over here (probably not paying attention)

donna - give quilting a go - start small with a cushion say. wish i could work with wood.. was raised by grandparents - grandad was a master carpenter and joiner - his talent didnt get passed on to me tho' soap making, however, is on my to do list along with making my own handcream.

pekoe and other creative writers - i envy you

godzirra - those snow melting pics on the last gallery page are wonderful


----------



## pamnock (Oct 26, 2009)

Has anyone done any lapbook projects? My 10 year old son is doing a science project lapbook on Giant Pandas, so I'm looking for creative ideas.

Pam


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 26, 2009)

sounds interesting - am guessing a laptop project is something done on the computer then printed out? ok im showing my age and ignoring the fact that my 14 and 16 year old are laughing:


----------



## pamnock (Oct 26, 2009)

Lapbooking is popular among homeschoolers. It's like a hybridscrapbook x foldout display.

Pam


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 26, 2009)

:bouquet: thank you - learn something everyday! sounds fun - hope it turns out ok. never had the courage to homeschool my kids -tho having been thru the mill with dyslexic son there were times when i thought about it. it's not something our authorities encourage tho


----------



## Heather Designs (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm a professional artist. I make glass beads, fuse, do stained glass, design jewelry, and I'm an oil painter. I also knit but that's more of a hobby than anything.


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 29, 2009)

Heather Designs wrote:


> I do stained glass, .



now that is something i wish i could do! nearest i get to it is replicating it with black bias tape and fabric


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 29, 2009)

*Heather Designs wrote: *


> I'm a professional artist. I make glass beads, fuse, *do stained glass*, design jewelry, and I'm an oil painter. I also knit but that's more of a hobby than anything.


You'll laugh, but at my elementary school I was in the after school art club and in 3rd grade we did a stained glass project and I loved it! I've always wanted to do more, as our project was very limited (about 8"x10", with no more than 9-10 individual pieces). I gave it to my grandma and it hung in the window next to her front door until she had to move into an assisted living facility. 


I've also played enough musical instruments to form a really bizarre one-woman jazz band (trumpet, alto sax, double bass, oboe, clarinet), with the hopes of one day learning the drums & electric bass.


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 30, 2009)

This is my groups entry for the MMU Cardboard Catwalk, inspired by Kazimir Malevichs suprematism work, for anyone who is interested: (note pic is a bit revealing but all arty and tasteful):

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._181994681064_707061064_3273771_4204373_n.jpg

You can look at all the other groups work (plus odds and ends of mine) here.


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 30, 2009)

the film 'metropolis' comes to mind for some reason vry avant garde


----------

